# Where in Vermont?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Blackcomber said:


> Can somebody please help me out here? I'm going to Vermont to visit some friends and I plan on spending a weekend snowboarding with my girl Jen. We want to go somewhere kick a$$ but have no idea where to start. Any ideas? Anyone?


Ski and Snowboard Resort Listings - SkiResorts.com


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Killington Vermont is the shizznit. I think its one of, if not the largest resort in Vermont. Well, it was a few years back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

I would personally rather hit mount snow than killington, they have a nicer park (but smaller jumps) and a lot of killington is mogulfied


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

first of all, if you like generic runs for the masses please go to killington and mount snow...if you like sick backcountry powder stashes and gnarly steeps, kick a$$ at Stowe, jay peak, sugarbush

Snowvision


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

If you guys are experienced boarders that love back country boarding and glades, definitely hit up Jay Peak. We were there last weekend and it was amazing. Definitely not a beginner mountain, though. Killington is cool, because you can use the lift ticket over at Pico Mountain as well...it's next door and a nice easy mountain. I personally have never been to Killington yet, we're going there this week actually. But Pico I have been to a few times, and it's a nice mountain with lots of blues. Some experienced riders may find it boring. It's really all about your skill level.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

I know this is a very late post, but I have to say. Stratton is great


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I love Stowe, some of the back country runs off the back side are amazing tree runs! I found a lot of nice tree runs at Jay peak as well but the drive was a killer so now we just hit Stowe or Bolten Valley. 

I couldn’t find the good stuff at Sugarbush but I have only been there once so really don’t know my way around the mountain. However, it is closer than the others so maybe I should learn.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Jay Peak is the best.... i had the best time there.....Killington is nice too


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Haven't been to northernmost resorts (like Jay's peak) largely due to the driving distance from New York City, but I've frequented all the usual central vermont destinations (Okemo, Stratton, etc.). So far my favorite place is Killington for two reasons 1) it's gigantic due largely to the fact that like Whistler/Blackcomb it's not one mountain, it's really five. 2) I've had good luck with snow coverage and low temperatures there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

anthonybsd said:


> Haven't been to northernmost resorts (like Jay's peak) largely due to the driving distance from New York City, but I've frequented all the usual central vermont destinations (Okemo, Stratton, etc.). So far my favorite place is Killington for two reasons 1) it's gigantic due largely to the fact that like Whistler/Blackcomb it's not one mountain, it's really five. 2) I've had good luck with snow coverage and low temperatures there.


Get yourself up to Stowe if you can! I have been all over North America from California toUtah to Wyoming to British Columbia, plus I lived in Salt Lake City for some time to be close to the Rockies. Stowe is still one of my favorites places, great town, and some nice back country trees off the back side.


----------

